# Creeping Charlie or Ivy?



## Thrty2Charlie (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello, 
I am new here and wanted to see if i could get an id on this weed. Seems to have taken over in my shady areas. I have tried 2,4D but it doesn't seem to be killing it well.

Thanks


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Thrty2Charlie that looks a lot like wild violet but I'll let the experts confirm or deny.


----------



## Thrty2Charlie (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes violets, not creeping charlie.


----------



## Thrty2Charlie (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

